# (Mass produced) Dealer 2x2x4 - springs structure



## daniel0731ex (Apr 1, 2010)

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=50538&page=1&extra=

So after a month of waiting, they have finally finished the molds.

I will be recieving my test prototype very soon, so (?) stay tuned!



Spoiler


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 1, 2010)

Can it change shape? (sorry for noobness)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 1, 2010)

Spoiler tags for pics or resize plz?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 1, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Spoiler tags for pics or resize plz?



i have already put it in spoilers before you posted.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 1, 2010)

nice, I can't wait until it comes out!


----------



## Innocence (Apr 1, 2010)

In the words of Stephan Pochmann, except paraphrased, so not really, "Resize the F&ing pic!"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> In the words of Stephan Pochmann, except paraphrased, so not really, "Resize the F&ing pic!"



That post was brilliant.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> In *the words of Stephan Pochmann*, except paraphrased, so not really, "Resize the F&ing pic!"



Let's actually look at them, shall we?



StefanPochmann said:


> In Daniel's defense, though: I think he mostly posts images here that were posted by others on the mf8 forum (and they're usually smaller than that). So it's mainly *their* fault. Resizing them afterwards would also make the mf8 logo watermark smaller, giving a reason to not do it.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 1, 2010)

I never heard of that brand....
Is it new? What are the other custom cubes they made?


----------



## riffz (Apr 1, 2010)

That looks awesome. I really want a shape-shifting puzzle like this or a 3x3x5.


----------



## Zubon (Apr 1, 2010)

Megahouse in Japan is mass-producing a 2x2x4.

Called the "Rubik's tower", it will be a genuine Rubik's puzzle. It will be out on the 22nd of April. At 1890 yen (Under $20 US) with free shipping, I think I'll get one.

http://www.amazon.co.jp/メガハウス-2×2×4...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1270160939&sr=8-1


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 2, 2010)

right after i make mine 
(fp)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 2, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Megahouse in Japan is mass-producing a 2x2x4.
> 
> Called the "Rubik's tower", it will be a genuine Rubik's puzzle. It will be out on the 22nd of April. At 1890 yen (Under $20 US) with free shipping, I think I'll get one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/メガハウス-2×2×4...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1270160939&sr=8-1



DO WANT


----------



## Forte (Apr 2, 2010)

イメージはありません

>=(


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 21, 2010)

grr, they kept on saying the that the mold have problems and wouldn't ship it ustil they perfected it. I wouldn't mind, but what disgustes me the most is that the megahouse's 2x2x4 is coming out first, and i wouldn't be able the make the first mass produced 2x2x4 review on youtube..


----------



## TomZ (Apr 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> grr, they kept on saying the that the mold have problems and wouldn't ship it ustil they perfected it. I wouldn't mind, but what disgustes me the most is that the megahouse's 2x2x4 is coming out first.


How is that disgusting?


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Apr 21, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> I wouldn't mind, but what disgustes me the most is that the megahouse's 2x2x4 is coming out first, and i wouldn't be able the make the first mass produced 2x2x4 review on youtube..



Oh nooooo, not your internet pride! The horrors!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this suppose to be a very nice puzzle? Looks easy to me...


----------



## Zubon (Apr 28, 2010)

So now this puzzle is 1495 yen with free shipping.
I promised I would not buy any more puzzles for a while but it is looking tempting. For the price of the vet bill for my pet rat last night, I could have bought 12 of them....

http://www.amazon.co.jp/メガハウス-2×2×4...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1270160939&sr=8-1


I know this is old news but they are also selling the "scramble cube" by Okamoto, otherwise known as the super floppy etc.

http://www.amazon.co.jp/幻冬舎エデュケーション-スクランブルキューブ-岡本キューブ/dp/B003GXF9AE/ref=pd_sim_t_1

Only about $12 with free shipping...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 28, 2010)

ok from the reviews i read at mf8 it seems that it's a very badly built cube.....

EDIT: i meant the chinese one.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

It is a Rubik's brand, what'djou expected


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> It is a Rubik's brand, what'djou expected



no, i meant the chinese one. 
they still haven't shipped out mind yet, because im the only one who is not living in China...


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Can't wait for a review of this. Will be hard to solve?


----------



## luke1984 (Apr 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Can't wait for a review of this. Will be hard to solve?



Not at all. If you can solve a 2x2x2 and a 3x3x2, you can easily solve this.


----------

